# Woven neck label or printed neck label



## JayTempo (Mar 2, 2012)

im looking to use printed neck labels cuz they are cheaper and dont dont give people that damn ...itchyness at the back if there neck ... i just wanted to know what you would go with


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Go with printed neck labels.


----------



## JayTempo (Mar 2, 2012)

kimura-mma said:


> Go with printed neck labels.


may i ask what is your reason for picking that over woven ?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's cheaper and more comfortable. If I'm gonna re-label, I would always go with screen printed or heat transfer labels instead of woven.


----------

